# Wedding Unity Wine Blending Ceremony



## jojabri

I searched the forums and didn't see that this had come up at any point, but didn't find any matches. 

Last year my hubby and I finally tied the knot. Not being as "traditional" as the normal Kentucky folk in this area, we wanted to do a unity ceremony that wasn't done over and over and over (unity candle/sand ceremony/etc). We came across this wine blending ceremony, and found it was perfect for us! Basically you take a white and a red, and blend them together then the couple drinks from the finished product.

The best part was that we spent several weeks trying out new combos on date night til we got it right. He's a drier red and I'm a sweeter white. There were a few blends that one or the other of us GAGGED on! Finally we settled on blending a 2010 Crane Lake Moscato with a 2010 Crane Lake Sangiovese.

In any case, several guest commented on how original it was (tee-hee and we got to drink during the ceremony). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_ay-Vw_FYk"]Here is a video of how it goes very often:[/ame] Ours was a bit different. I posted it below. We even bought a spare bottle, replaced the labels with ones similar to our wedding theme and used it as a guest book so that we could pop them open on our 1st anniversary.

As ordained ministers, my husband and I have overseen several unity wine ceremonies since then. 

Anyone else seen this?

________________________________

Officiant:

“You have just sealed the relationship by the giving and receiving of the rings. This beautiful union is symbolized between the combining of these two individual glasses of wine. 

The glass closest to Gina symbolizes all that she is as an individual, her character, her strengths, her ideas , and her passions, as well as all her life experiences. 

The glass closest to Anthony symbolizes all that he is as an individual, his character, strengths, ideas and passions, as well as all his life experiences both trials and joys that have made him the man who stands here today.

These individual wines also represent the two families that will be joined today. By combining the two Anthony and Gina express their willingness to join these two families and to take the values and traditions. 
Each individual wine holds it own beauty and character and can stand on it own and without needing anything else. However blended together they create a new and extraordinary more intricate entity. 
Please pour the wines together in the unity glass to symbolize the union of your two lives. and families
*combine wines*
Just as the two wines can never be separated and put back into their separate containers so your marriage will be, enfolded with two individuals, two families be bonded together in one heart. You may now drink the wine which signifies you commitment to live your lives as one family.
*sip*
As with any glass of wine, one of you may have found it sweet and the other perhaps dry or different. Let the drink you shared today serve as a reminder that although you may perceive things differently, you will remember that marriage requires compromise and you will be able to blend the differences you each have as you have blended the wines to create a new wine. With this always remembered your lives together will become deeper, richer and more satisfying just as a rare fine wine.
________________________________


----------



## sour_grapes

I had never heard of that wrinkle. That is really cute and really solemn/significant. I like it.


----------



## cmason1957

I was just telling my wife about this. She asked if I wanted to renew our vows. We have only been married for years, so I said, not yet, maybe at ten or so. She said, probably good, because she might want to add some stuff to them, like cleaning, laundry, toilets.

I found it very funny.


----------



## jojabri

cmason1957 said:


> I was just telling my wife about this. She asked if I wanted to renew our vows. We have only been married for years, so I said, not yet, maybe at ten or so. She said, probably good, because she might want to add some stuff to them, like cleaning, laundry, toilets.
> 
> I found it very funny.



Hahaha! GREAT! Our vows included a few funnies. We did them kind of like we were singing a duet, he'd say a line, then I would, then he would, then I would. They included :

Gina: To not eat the last bite of your cheeseburger

Anthony: To let you put your cold feet on me in bed every single night

and

Gina: To try to see the glass as half full

Anthony: To make sure the glass is never empty


----------

